# Xorg non riconosce tastiera e mouse

## saverik1967

Salve dopo interminabili prove ho fatto partire il server X ma non mi riconosce il mouse latastiera e il touchpad .ho controllato il make.conf e aggiunte le nuove voci al xorg.conf (inpuclass etc) ma non vanno ne tastiera ne mouse...

Quando parte il X non riesco ad uscire perche non va nessun tasto e sono costretto a chiudere brutalmente con il pulsante di accensione..

Qualcuno mi puo' postare uno xorg funzionante con driver nvidia?

grazie

----------

## k01

il file xorg.conf non è più necessario, fanne un backup per sicurezza e prova a cancellarlo, al massimo lo ripristini.

se hai due computer connessi in rete potresti usare ssh per killare xorg tramite terminale dall'altro computer

----------

## saverik1967

ok.. lo cancello .. e poi?

digito startxe va da solo?  :Shocked: 

provo

----------

## darkmanPPT

se cerchi bene, ci sono le guide su come configurare xorg.

Negli ultimi tempi (ma da un bel po') xorg è cambiato molto. ora il file xorg.conf non è più strettamente necessario

io ad esempio lo uso perchè altrimenti non mi becca i driver closed e la conf della scheda video. Salvo casi rari e particolari,  non ti serve.

cmq.. leggersi un po' di guide non fa mai male   :Wink: 

tipo:

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.9-upgrade-guide.xml e le altre varie precedenti.

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.10-upgrade-guide.xml

etc...

----------

## saverik1967

CIAO DARK, grazie per la tua risposta..

Purtroppo avro' letto un migliaio di guide.. fidati..

da quando ho intrapreso questa avventura(gentto sukl mio nb ) e' passato un mese...

3 reinstallazioni e un mese di impegno penso che mi sia sfuggito ben poco da leggere!!!

E ti parlo della media di 6ore per 4/5giorni la settimana..

(questo non vuoleassolutamente essere una critica ne altro)

voglio ringraziare sia te che tutti gli altri che (lo so che' e' palloso risp a volte ripetere ) ci aiutano.

Un grazie a tutti anche per il futuro..

fatte le dovute precisazioni e ringraziamenti...  adesso come lo sistemiamo sta tastiera?ahahahha 

sto pensando di reinstallare e fare piccolissimi passi per volta..

se volessi eliminare tutti i file di xorg server e rifare una nuova installazione del x server da capo con tutte le use quelle giuste pero che cosa potrei fare?  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## ago

 *saverik1967 wrote:*   

> se volessi eliminare tutti i file di xorg server e rifare una nuova installazione del x server da capo con tutte le use quelle giuste pero che cosa potrei fare? 

 

Non è necessario, aggiorna le use e aggiorna il world.

----------

## saverik1967

ti riferisci a questo?

emerge --newuse --update world?

----------

## k01

si ma dopo aver modificato il make.conf con le use flag corrette, altrimenti non produce alcun effetto

----------

## saverik1967

ho risolto rifacendo il tutto con i driver noveau...

con i driver nvidia la tastiera e il mouse non andavano..

avevo anche editato un xorg.conf, e riscrivendo da capo tutto con i suggerimenti per Xorg 1.8  e 1.9...

mi sa che avevo sbagliato ad emergere Xorg con i driver nvidia..

adesso sto settando kde e appena finito faccio un bel clone del sistema e poi ci smanetto...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

